#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE Main results 2016 to be declared, Check jeemain.nic.in, cbseresults.nic.in

## ajaytopgun

JEE Main results 2016: Central Board of Secondary Education (CBSE) will declare the Joint Entrance Examinations Mains (JEE Main) results 2016 today on its official website jeemain.nic.in. Candidates can log on to JEE website jeemain.nic.in or the CBSE website cbseresults.nic.in to check JEE Main 2016 score. JEE Main exam 2016 offline paper I and paper II were held on April 3 and the JEE Main 2016 online Paper I and paper II were held on April 9 and 10. Admission into NITs, IIITs, other centrally funded technical Institutions will be based on this years JEE Main 2016 scores. All those candidates who clear the JEE Mains 2016 will be further eligible to sit for the JEE advanced 2016 exam for admission in various IITs.






  Similar Threads: AAT 2016 Results Declared JEE Main Result 2016 Result http://jeemain.nic.in/ UPSC Civil Service 2012 - Main Exam Results Declared

----------


## bablidager

Hi, I am expecting 303 marks out of 360 in JEE MAINS 2016.I am expecting 77% in board.Will I be eligible for NITs or even IITs?

----------

